# Knit Leaf Pattern (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.crochetbeja.com/knit-leaf-pattern-you-could-learn-easily/knit-leaf-pattern/


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

That will make a pretty hat. Thanks.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so pretty.....thank you


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

Very nice texture. Yes, it would make a nice hat.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Really pretty pattern, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a great pattern. Thank you for posting.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing - really like the pattern stitch.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty pattern!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Beautiful! Are there written instructions? Perhaps a chart?


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

keetza said:


> Beautiful! Are there written instructions? Perhaps a chart?


So sorry, I thought the pattern was on this website. Here is the video tutorial.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love all things leaves, and this is a sweet little leaf pattern. The video makes it look rather simple to knit, too. Thank you for posting.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! It’s beautiful.
Thank you so much.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Such a lovely stitch pattern thank you!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I couldn't find a written pattern. If anyone can find one, please post it. I love this pattern.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Such a pretty pattern. I can see it used on a whole bunch of different projects


----------



## SpringfieldWoman (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks so much! I (occasionally) knit blankets for the neonatal unit at the hospital. Among their requirements is that the blanket have no lace designs or other "open" patterns that can catch a little appendage or the equipment needed. This will be a wonderful pattern for those blankets and not boring


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a pretty stitch. Will use it soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

ptspraker said:


> I couldn't find a written pattern. If anyone can find one, please post it. I love this pattern.


I don't know if there's a written pattern. But here is the video tutorial.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Too bad it's only a video tutorial. Written instructions would have been nice. Oh well....


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Love this pattern, but so far haven't been able to find just the directions. Haven't had luck with the tutorial or I would be able to write down the directions! Isn't this pattern just begging to be a baby afghan? Anyone written the directions yet?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so pretty! I signed up for her site. She doesn't have a written pattern so I'm going to watch the video several times and write out her pattern.
Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

i also signed up for her newsletter 
and was trying to find a pattern on her for sale pages that used this lovely knit leaf stitches
i’m not able to download videos as live in a rural area and terrible internet service 

if anyone can find some writing directions please let me know
thanks !!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice pattern, thanks for sharing :sm02:


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Isn't that pretty! Thank you for the link! :sm11:


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

choiyuk96 said:


> So sorry, I thought the pattern was on this website. Here is the video tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I find it hard to follow the video without playing it over and over. Will try to write it out as I love the pattern. Saved the video anyway.


----------



## SpringfieldWoman (Nov 8, 2018)

Watched video and realized this won't work for neonatal blankets. pattern includes "slip 7" on wrong side resulting in a fairly long loop on the back.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh thanks. This would make a lovely baby blanket.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing... very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing... very nice


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

pretty, but too much of an unknown to download


----------

